# Training in Christian Counseling



## Pergamum (Nov 24, 2010)

I know the field of Christian counseling has become big among some circles.


What are solid ways to get training, or certification or a degree in Christian counseling?


Ideally any training program would not be a 4-year degree but a certification course is fine for those already possessing a degree. 

If there are degreed programs, would these be accredited such that the person’s degree would be recognized if they desired to move overseas and serve? 


This course or training program should be compatible to the teachings of Powlison, Tripp, Welch. "Nouthetic" counseling is fine, too. Even Dr. Dobson types of programs can be considered if they are strongly accreditted or recognized and respected by the wider evangelical community.

Options such as whether the certification can be obtained by online learning, residential programs or intensive seminars are important. 


What are the options?


----------



## Christopher88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Course Descriptions | CCEF

Not sure if this is what your looking for, so take a look.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 24, 2010)

Is CCEF and NANC different? And how so?


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 24, 2010)

Pergy, If I recall correctly, CCEF was started by Jay Adams while he was at Westminster. However, there was a parting of the ways in the past. Both schools are really more similar than they are different, though, and you find, for instance, Adams recommending books written by some of the CCEF people like David Powlison and Ed Welch.

You can go to Institute For Nouthetic Studies - Institute For Nouthetic Studies to find out more information on Adams and the NANC form of biblical counseling. He does provide a list of schools there he recommends as teaching biblical counseling. That might be your best bet.

* Faith Baptist Bible College and Seminary, Ankeny, Iowa
* Central Baptist Theological Seminary, Plymouth, MN
* Central Baptist Theological Seminary of Virginia Beach, VA
* The Master's College, Santa Clarita, CA
* Western Reformed Seminary, Tacoma, WA
* Baptist Bible College , Springfield, MO
* Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary, Pittsburgh, PA

I was thinking that Southern Baptist Seminary had a nouthetic program, but it is not listed, and may be more along the lines of CCEF (someone with more knowledge of SBTS will have to verify that). These two lectures delivered by Powlison at SBTS are supposed to explain the differences b/t CCEF and NANC (here and here).


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 24, 2010)

Excellent answer Tim. Stuart Scott was persuaded to leave The Master's College to help revamp the SBTS program, so it should be very similar. This would put it more along the lines of NANC I would suspect, though I can't substantiate that idea further. Basically if you go through the TMC program you're prepared for NANC certification. I would expect the same from SBTS. I checked into Faith's program and would like to pursue it one day. There is more flexibility there. Knowing someone NANC certified that can work with you is helpful as well. All of these seem like good options.


----------



## Puritan Scot (Nov 25, 2010)

Enclosing link to Martin Bobgan's site - for consideration.

Meet the Editors


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 25, 2010)

Anything online?


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 25, 2010)

Redeemer Presbyterian Church in Spartanburg, SC (pastored by Jay Adams' son-in-law) runs a program called RBCTI (Reformed Biblical Counseling Training Institute, I believe). It is a two year NANC-type program. They do distance learning (via DVDs) but I'm not sure about the online aspect. If you contact them through the link I posted above (Institute For Nouthetic Studies - Institute For Nouthetic Studies), they could probably answer that question though.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 25, 2010)

Perg, we have a member of our presbytery that is a missionary to eastern europe training pastors in counseling. He is a westminister DMin, and I am sure that his training programme is available in English. If you would like I will send you his email & you can chat directly about his study programme.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 26, 2010)

yes, I would like. Thanks.


----------

